# Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?



## nicknack (21. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich weiss, es ist ein altes und bestimmt auch abgedroschenes Thema...
Aber ich würder gerne mal wissen, was ihr mir raten würdet...

Habe zur Zeit noch meinen Oase-Filter Biotec Screenmatic 18 und den Bitron + Aquamax Eco Pumpe (1,50 m tief) angeschlossen. Alles läuft noch...
Der Filter steht in einem Holzkasten und könnte noch mit Styropor verkleidet werden.

Ich weiss, die Pumpe kann bei einer Tiefe von 1,50 m ruhig im Wasser bleiben.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich meinen Filter nicht doch noch abbauen, saubermachen und im Keller einmotten sollte... oder meint ihr, ich könnte ihn vielleicht durchlaufen lassen, bei unseren "Wintern" mittlerweile. Der Bitron soll ja sehr empfindlich sein.

Mein Vater meinte, ich sollte noch bis zum ersten größeren Frost abwarten.
Wir haben halt auch Fische im Teich, darunter 3 Kois.
Bitte um Ratschläge 

LG Nicky


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo Nicky,

leider kann Dir keiner sagen, wie hart der Winter wirklich wird - Hellseher ist wohl keiner unter uns. 

Wir haben den Filter auch in einer Holzbox, allerdings ohne Dämmmaterial (2 oder 3x m ). 
Wenn es den ersten richtigen Nachtfrost gab, wird bei uns abgebaut.
D.h. die Schwämme kommen raus und der Anschluß des Schlauches zum Filter wird getrennt. Pumpe bleibt im Teich, leerer Filter in der Box.

Es läßt sich kaum vermeiden, dass man beim Kärchern der Schwämme selbst nass wird und das muss bei Temperaturen knapp über Null dann wirklich nicht mehr sein.

Soweit unsere Erfahrungen mit einem Biotec im Winter.


----------



## nicknack (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hi Anett!

Danke für Deine Antwort!  
Genauso werde ich es machen. Wäre ja schade, wenn was kaputtfrieren würde, das Zeug ist ja soo teuer...

Liebe Grüße
Nicky


----------



## Redlisch (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo,

ich hatte letztes Jahr ihn bis zum ersten Frost gedrosselt durchlaufen lassen.

Dann abgeschaltet, Pumpe im Teich gelassen, Wasser aus Biotec 36 gelassen,Schwämme sauber gemacht und in der Garage in einer grossen Kiste eingelagert.

Dieses Jahr werde ich ihn wohl gedrosselt durchlaufen lassen, den Auslauf von Bachlauf auf Rohrleitung umschalten. Ich hoffe ich komme noch dazu ihn etwas zu dämmen.

Wasser wird dann aus 40cm tiefe angesaugt und 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche wieder zugeführt.

Axel


----------



## Meisterjäger (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo!
Also ich habe meinen Biotec den ganzen Winter durchlaufen lassen!
Lediglich den Kasten mit der UV Lampe habe ich Anfang Dezember bis Anfang Mai reingeholt.
Was könnte denn theoretisch passieren, außer daß die Schwämme kaputtfrieren??
Kann man denn den Teich einfach so, 5 Monate ohne Zirkulation belassen???


----------



## robsig12 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Wenn nicht gefüttert wird, muss der Teich im Winter nicht gefiltert werden. Ich habe vor schon 2 Wochen alles abgebaut. Nur der Sprudler läuft durch.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

ich habe ja noch keine Fische drinnen,...

Ich bin froh wenn der Filter noch etwas länger filtert,..

Ich werde im Wasserkreislauf einen Temperatursensor einbauen und solange das Wasser >7grad zirkuliert, ´lasse ich die Pumpe weiter laufen.

Danach werde ich den Filter abbauen,.. aber den Filtergraben bis knapp um 0°C aber ohne externen Filter weiter pumpen lassen.
(wird auch nur bei ca. 50cm Wassertiefe angesaugt) 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Meisterjäger (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Wäre es denn ein Möglichkeit das Wasser weiter zirkulieren zu lassen, wenn ich die Filterschwämme entferne?
Die Pumpe liegt in 1,50m Tiefe...
Auch versorge ich das Wasser innerhalb des Filterkreislaufs über Sprudelsteine mit Luft...

Oder mache ich mitr nur unnötig Sorgen?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*



			
				Meisterjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pumpe liegt in 1,50m Tiefe...



Was die Pumpe angeht,.. liegt sie gut und sicher in 1,5m. Die würde ich da auf jedenfall belassen. (abgeschaltet ab 4grad)

Für die Wasserschichten allerdings, ist ein abpumpen aus der Tiefe im kaltem Winter aber ein Nachteil.
Im Winter sollte möglichst flach abgesaugt und eingespült werden,..
damit die Schichten nicht so "durchgequrillt werden".

Denn es gibt den Physikalischen Effekt: Anormalie von Wasser
(ab 4grad Wassertemp. ändert sich die Dichte und das "wärmere Wasser" ist unten.) deshalb friert ein Teich immer auch von oben ein.  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo Peter,

das Problem sind m.M.n. weniger die Schwämme, als vielmehr das Gehäuse. 
Wenn das ein Eisklotz wird, und es weiter friert - *knack* und das Plaste ist hin. 
Ich vermute, Du möchtest weiterhin Schmutz aus dem System holen? Ohne Schwämme gibt es nämlich kaum noch eine "biologische Filterung".

Die Pumpe kannst Du vorübergehend höher aufstellen, um so ein noch schnelleres abkühlen des Teiches zu verhindern. Du mußt sie dann eben wieder absenken, bevor Du den Teich ganz "einmottest". 
Unsere Promax lies sich am Schlauch ganz gut manovrieren. Ist allerdings eine andere Kragenweite an Pumpe. Soll also keine Empfehlung sein, dies mit aller Gewalt nachzumachen.

Trotzdem wird der Teich durch die laufende Pumpe durchmischt und ausgekühlt - egal wo sie steht.... es geschieht je nach Lage nur etwas schneller/langsamer.


----------



## Meisterjäger (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hi!
Von der Wasseranomalie habe ich schon mal was während meiner Ausbildung zum Feuerwehrmann gehört  

Es ging mir allerdings gerade um die Zirkulation,
da ich den Teich innerhalb des Filterkreislaufs über Sprudelsteine mit Frischluft versorge.

Also kann ich die Zirkulation bei ca 4° Wassertemperatur ohne Bedenken (und Frischluftversorgung) abstellen?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo Nicky,
bei 7000l und 150 cm Tiefe giebt es keine Temperaturzonen hab ich hier im Forum (Carsten) gelernt,deshalb ist es egal in welcher Tiefe Du die Pumpe 
aufstellst.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*



			
				Christian und Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nicky,
> bei 7000l und 150 cm Tiefe giebt es keine Temperaturzonen hab ich hier im Forum (Carsten) gelernt,...



Hallo C&F,.. kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben,..

habe ich mit meinem altem Miniteich mit 2000 Liter aber anders erlebt,..

muss ja auch,.. da im Winter oben 5cm zugefrohren und unten "flüssig" war,
also muss es da Schichten gegeben haben, sonst hätte ich einen Eiswürfel gehabt  

Weisst du sonst noch wo der Carsten Link stand,..  

@Meisterjäger,.. habe mir gerade (ohne Quatsch) eine Hundehütte :crazy   im Internet zum tarnen und isolieren von meinem
Oase Screenmatic 18 gekauft..
mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Moin zusammen.

Meint Ihr evtl. den Link? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=187793/?q=schichtung#post187793

Oder den? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=15897/?q=schichtung#post15897


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

In einem der Beiträge war der richtige Hinweis (meiner Meinung nach)

http://www.hydroskript.de/html/_index.html?page=/html/hykp0904.html

Hier geht es ja um den Winterbetrieb,..
Da wird in der Kennlinie gezeigt, dass unten 4grad ist und oben 0grad.

Ein "durchquirllen" würde meiner Meinung nach die Zeit beschleunigen bis die Schicht oben (Eis) dicker wird.

Vorraussetzung natürlich die Luftaussentemperatur ist null (eher -5°C),
aber da sind wir ja gottlob noch nicht.  

Habe gestern abend mein digitales Industrie PT1000 Termometer auf 1m Wassertiefe versenkt.
Aktuell sind da 8grad.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hiho,
ich habe ja über meine Wetterstation auch 2 DKD-Kalibrierte Temparaturfühler im Teich auf -5cm und auf - 2m welche jede Minute ihre Werte auf 868Mhz senden.

Daran kann man die Schichtung sehr gut sehen. Das Wasser ist in 2m Tiefe nie unter 5,5 °C gefallen, an der Oberfläche war eine ca. 20cm dicke Eisschicht.

(belastetes/verunreinigtes)Teichwasser scheint danach bei 5°C am schwersten zu sein.

Wenn man das Wasser also nicht umwälzt tritt trotz gegenteiliger Meinung hier, sehrwohl eine Schichtung auf. Den ganzen letzten Winter war das Wasser unten wärmer als oben, es sei denn die Sonne erwärmte die Oberfläche. Mit ziemlicher Verzögerung zog dann das Wasser unten nach.

Das tägliche auf und ab der Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche (bei Eisfreiheit), liess die Temperatur auf -2m weitestgehens unbeeindruckt.

Axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*

Hallo,
ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Pumpe im Winter durchläuft.
Ohne Pumpe werden ab einer gewissen Tiefe mit Sicherheit
verschiedene Temperaturschichten vorhanden sein.

@ Annett.Danke den Link meinte ich


----------



## Redlisch (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter demontieren im Herbst oder Winter?*



			
				Christian und Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Pumpe im Winter durchläuft.
> @ Annett.Danke den Link meinte ich



Meine Pumpe lief bis auf 4 Wochen gedrosselt durch, allerdings von -30-40 cm angesaugt im Flachwasserbereich und bei -10cm nach dem Filterteich und Filter wieder in den Teich. Zusätzlich nich ein Eisfreihalter mit Sprudelstein (-30cm).

Die Werte kann du dir unter den unten genannten Wetterlink anschauen (Grafik/2007 or 2008/Monat ...)

Axel


----------

